# Tattoo healing



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

So i've searched about but cant find any conclusive advice...

Im getting a tattoo today (on my right shoulder and half sleeve) and obviously i need to take time off from the gym. Im going to treat this like a rest week so i will be taking a least one week off. The thing is, ive read in some places it is necessary to take up to 3 weeks off!

Any ideas?


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

keep it covered, follow the tatooist's advice, once it's healed DO NOT PICK THE SCABS, keep it clean.

if all goes well, and there is no reason why it shouldn't, you'll be back in the gym in a few days.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

As long as it doesnt dry up and crack you should be fine


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Load of sh1t mate, i've trained the day after most tattoo sessions i've been to, and had no problems whatsoever, obviously clean and nappy cream it before and after!


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

yeah make sure you use your tattoo cream before to keep it nice but other than that your good to go. i use after inked which is really good cream


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

if your going to use bepanthen put it in some hot water first to loosen it up or heat it in your hands


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeh i know all about the after care. Like i said, im due a rest week so ill do that (if i can bare to be out the gym for a week) but then will be straight back! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Paul40 said:


> keep it covered, follow the tatooist's advice, once it's healed DO NOT PICK THE SCABS, keep it clean.
> 
> if all goes well, and there is no reason why it shouldn't, you'll be back in the gym in a few days.


Like paul has said picking at it is the worst thing you could do! What design are you going for op?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Bepanthen and cling film, for a GOOD few hours post "op".

A good mate of mine is a succesful tattooist. His protocol is bepanthen followed by cling film for about a whole day after. My other mate has just had a forearm piece with the above and I swear to god it was as bright as a transfer when he took the clingfilm off, basically the longer you keep it on the better.

FWIW, this is an example of his work


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> Like paul has said picking at it is the worst thing you could do! What design are you going for op?


Its gonna be an angel on my right shoulder blade and its gonna flow over into a war of angels defeating demons on my arm. All black and grey. Also going to have a latin quote 'Alis Grave Nil' which means 'nothing is heavy for those who have wings'. Cant wait! I'll post pics in a day or two...


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

as above said . bepantham and cling film just to keep the moisture in.

ive trained the day after without a problem,


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

same as above , bepanthen is best , keep it moist, dont pick it, and dont soak in bath


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Like everyone else says, Bepanthen does the job nicely, no need to take time off. I never have and none of mine have cracked or anything. Just have to be careful to not catch it on any equipment. Enjoy the pain and try not to get addicted!


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thats how far im up to after one 3 hour sitting. Obviously the shading still needs to be done and the sky in the background, its then got to come over my shoulder and finish with a female angel on my shoulder blade with the quote. Looking at at least too more sittings i think! Proper happy so far though, so happy i might go to the gym! (And yes my BF has increased since the pic on my left :laugh


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

That looks awesome as it as lol, when you getting the rest done? Does it go on the inside of your arm too?


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheers mate! It runs onto the back and front but not really on the inside. The second sitting will be February at the latest due to work and the fact i cant really choose my holiday. I pulled a sickie to get this done yesterday! :laugh:


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

haha nice one, definitely can see that looking good with the shading. Inside of the arm is a bit of a bitch. I got a few I need to get finished, been postponing it though because they hurt a lot more than they used to, or I'm getting softer with age.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Haha! This is my first tattoo so didnt really know what to expect pain wise. I thought it was fine although i can see the one on my shoulder blade hurting. The way i see it though, if you want it enough you'll get it done regardless, and my back piece is the main part of the tattoo i want!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ShaneB said:


> Its gonna be an angel on my right shoulder blade and its gonna flow over into a *war of angels defeating demons *on my arm. All black and grey. Also going to have a latin quote 'Alis Grave Nil' which means 'nothing is heavy for those who have wings'. Cant wait! I'll post pics in a day or two...


then u should have the angels going for a nap after the tiresome war...then some incubus's come and rape them in there sleep.....nice


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tats a cracker btw


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> then u should have the angels going for a nap after the tiresome war...then some incubus's come and rape them in there sleep.....nice


 That would make a lovely back piece


----------



## dugger (Dec 14, 2008)

ShaneB said:


> So i've searched about but cant find any conclusive advice...
> 
> Im getting a tattoo today (on my right shoulder and half sleeve) and obviously i need to take time off from the gym. Im going to treat this like a rest week so i will be taking a least one week off. The thing is, ive read in some places it is necessary to take up to 3 weeks off!
> 
> Any ideas?


Preperation H - the pile cream! Honest - it's got shark liver oil in it (or something mad and sharky). Just cover tatt in that or vaseline (strange that both substances should be associated with ****s) and keep training...IT won't scab while you got the ointment on so it wont crack, bleed etc... I've fought Thai with fresh tatts and though it f*cking hurt when I got punched on shoulder - all was fine


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

LukeV said:


> haha nice one, definitely can see that looking good with the shading. Inside of the arm is a bit of a bitch. I got a few I need to get finished, been postponing it though because they hurt a lot more than they used to, or I'm getting softer with age.


Mate i'm finding that aswell, do you think it's to do with muscle tissue? As when i was a skinny runt it seemed less painful?


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

PM me your email il forward you my aftercare sheet, you can train after a tattoo but not advisable as you risk bleeding ink out and sweat forming under the cling film (would change clingfilm after if have to train), leave at least 24hrs, ideally 36hr for skin to form its first protective layer


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sureno said:


> PM me your email il forward you my aftercare sheet, you can train after a tattoo but not advisable as you risk bleeding ink out and sweat forming under the cling film (would change clingfilm after if have to train), leave at least 24hrs, ideally 36hr for skin to form its first protective layer


I bought some Bepanthem which is nappy rash cream. The artist recommended it. I havent bled at all yet and have had it 24hours. Im not going to the gym until tomorrow at the earliest which will be 48 hours... Should i cling film it before i go to the gym do you think?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

sureno buddy do u design tatts i need a cover up/tatt changging and the of wight is ****e !! no 1 will design me anything



Sureno said:


> PM me your email il forward you my aftercare sheet, you can train after a tattoo but not advisable as you risk bleeding ink out and sweat forming under the cling film (would change clingfilm after if have to train), leave at least 24hrs, ideally 36hr for skin to form its first protective layer


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sitting 2. Unfortunately i had to have it done late so they could only do 2 hours. Got another sitting in Feb!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Looks nice mate, but FFS get the inside of your arm done as well, just wont look complete unless you do and you wont be happy till you cant see ur skin lol


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Getting new ink never stopped me training. I use this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/THC-AFTERCARE-1-x-20ml-JAR-4-95-FREE-POST-/350473931153?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Tattoos_BodyArt_SM&hash=item5199dfc991 all natural and hardly ever scabs up


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Moonbeam said:


> Getting new ink never stopped me training. I use this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/THC-AFTERCARE-1-x-20ml-JAR-4-95-FREE-POST-/350473931153?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Tattoos_BodyArt_SM&hash=item5199dfc991 all natural and hardly ever scabs up


Got it done Saturday and was back in the gym today


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

Hey buddy, i really like the ink you've had done looks class.

Was wondering how its healing now though?

I'm having a chest piece done today and i'm an absolute gym addict, i took a week off during the xmas holidays and i'm not too fond of taking another one off 

What after care procedures did you take and also how does it feel training post ink?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I used tatoo goo brilliant stuff. Keeps the tat moist all day. So you don't have the risk of it drying out and cracking.


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

2878 said:


> Hey buddy, i really like the ink you've had done looks class.
> 
> Was wondering how its healing now though?
> 
> ...


Hey man, tatts healing fine thanks. I got it done on the Saturday and was back in the gym doing my normal routine on the Tuedsday. Didnt affect me at all although it is only on my arm at the moment (arm workout wasnt until Friday). For a chest piece you'll obviously want to avoid any contact with it and im not sure how a bench press will react... Everyones different i suppose.

For aftercare, I just used Bepanthem (nappie rash cream) for four days then moisturiser after that. Wrapped it in cling film during the day while using bepathem as to not mess up my shirts. Cleaned it with soap and water and padded it dry with kitchen roll before applying anything and avoided getting it wet in the shower for a week. After a week everythings back to normal though and i just use moisturiser when its dry.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

dugger said:


> *Preperation H - the pile cream! Honest* - it's got shark liver oil in it (or something mad and sharky). Just cover tatt in that or vaseline (strange that both substances should be associated with ****s) and keep training...IT won't scab while you got the ointment on so it wont crack, bleed etc... I've fought Thai with fresh tatts and though it f*cking hurt when I got punched on shoulder - all was fine


I told someone to use Preperation H a couple of days ago as it's what I used years ago and was told it had changed it's formula and is not good for tats anymore worth checking up first. Tattooist will know


----------



## beanwhore (May 8, 2011)

This is what I did to my tattoo and it came out perfectly http://howtofixstuff.blogspot.com/2012/03/how-to-properly-care-for-tattoo.html


----------

